

SimplyNoise: The Best Free White Noise Generator on the Internet. - wyclif
http://simplynoise.com/

======
kmort
I've used Noisy for OS X and also Aire Freshener for Windows (which includes
ambient recorded sounds such as rainfall) but notice that after an extended
period I tend to have "aural hallucinations" -- I start hearing patterns in
the noise that aren't there. This usually worries me and I have to turn it
off.

------
carbocation
It does not appear to be free.

~~~
jonafato
It immediately started playing noise when I visited the site. How is that not
free?

~~~
carbocation
It didn't do that for me on Chrome, and it links to a "donate to download"
page. Odd.

~~~
jonafato
Chrome dev build for OSX 10.6.5 here. I find this odd. Any thoughts on why
this might be?

~~~
wyclif
Runs on Chrome for Linux 8.0.552.224 just fine.

